# where to go - Guad. or Chalapa or other? Schools and furnished rentals....



## mminnes (Mar 4, 2009)

We have decided to move to Mexico for the year. My wife and I (early 40s) speak Spanish from a past experience in South America and we would like to give our kids (7 & 9) exposure to a different culture and language. 

I have been recently down sized from a mining company and my wife is a teacher who has taken a sabbatical. Unfortunately, neither of us is looking at this move to Mexico as a retirement option! If possible we would like to find some contract work while we are in Mexico, but it isn’t a priority. Initially I thought that we should look at potentially relocating to Guadalajara, as that is where potential jobs might be found. However, I have read many posts that talk about the pollution there and after having experienced the pollution in Santiago, I don’t want to commit to living in such an environment.

We would like to find a destination that is “Mexican” but also has a smattering of gringos. As I want my kids to pick up the language I am sensitive about relocating to a place where English is common place (no offense to the folks living in Ajijic!). We are probably looking to move to somewhere near Guadalajara (+/- 100 miles) – however we can be convinced to look at other locations as well.

Ultimately, we would like to find a location that meets the following criteria that are listed in their order of importance:

Schools – we would like to find a bilingual school where the kids can be taught in Spanish but also be able to communicate in English when necessary. I have heard that if you drop them into an all Spanish school they will be overwhelmed. If we can find the right school for them then the rest will fall into place. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Mexican culture – we really want to feel as if we are in Mexico and not a community of gringos. Not that we have a problem with such folks – it is just that we want to have an authentic Mexican experience. As I mentioned before though, my wife and I would like to meet a few foreigners during our stay. That said, we have heard of such places as Chapala, Tepic, Jocotepec, Providencia in Guadalajara, Zapopan as potential destinations.

Outdoors – we would like to find a destination with open space, greenery and places to ride bikes (should we be bringing our bikes?). If any of the suggested locations are known for their outdoors or aren’t, it would be great to know.

Furnished rentals – we would like to rent a furnished house/apartment for the year starting July 1 – any ideas on agents that we should contact or places we should look would be appreciated. We will also need internet access as unfortunately I will eventually need to return to a full time job!!

Thanks in advance to those of you that have any ideas for us. First hand feedback is so valuable.

MM


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Chapala offers small town living with easy access to parks, bike trails, the lake and local cultural activities; yet, it is close to Ajijic for imported '******' products and social events like little theater, etc. There is a ciclopista between the two. Jocotopec is a bit further away, in the other direction, and is more low key with a lower class ambience. Zapopan, is the very, very upscale section of the Metropolitan Zone of Guadalajara, although it is a separate 'municipalidad'.
The bilingual schools are mostly located in Ajijic and Guadalajara. For ease of schooling and related transportation by bike, bus or car, you may find that Chapala wins on many counts.
If I can be of further help, don't be bashful.


----------



## mexijo (Apr 4, 2009)

There is a lot of new mining projects going on in Oaxaca State. I think there are some Canadian companys working here, but I don't know if they are doing any hiring localy. 

Oaxaca also fits all your criteria. We live here with 3 kids and enjoying it a lot.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Mexijo. Thanks for your input.


----------



## mminnes (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Oaxaca is a great place - I will do a little research on compaies operating around there. Thanks




mexijo said:


> There is a lot of new mining projects going on in Oaxaca State. I think there are some Canadian companys working here, but I don't know if they are doing any hiring localy.
> 
> Oaxaca also fits all your criteria. We live here with 3 kids and enjoying it a lot.


----------



## mexijo (Apr 4, 2009)

mminnes said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Oaxaca is a great place - I will do a little research on compaies operating around there. Thanks


The mines are mostly en remote areas of the state - not necessarily near Oaxaca City. But the city is a nice place as a base. I will be happy to help with any information regarding living here with kids. There is no real bilingual or Englisch school here but there are some options. 
We are in Europe for the summer and renting our house in Oaxaca from June till December. I will send you some information on that in a private message.


----------

